# NGD: Ex-Nihilo LP JR DC



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Build thread is here: A DC-Jr-Special-Style Guitar - My Les Paul Forums

I can't wait to put her through her paces! I bought her stripped and her parts are still on the way.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

vasthorizon said:


> Build thread is here: A DC-Jr-Special-Style Guitar - My Les Paul Forums
> 
> I can't wait to put her through her paces! I bought her stripped and her parts are still on the way.


Looks good! I kinda wish it had wraparound bridge though. What pickups are going into her?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's a beautiful instrument


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Looks good! I kinda wish it had wraparound bridge though. What pickups are going into her?


I've thought about that and I'd rather have the stability of a tune-o-matic. 

She will sport Sheptone P-90's!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> that's a beautiful instrument


Indeed, she is!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Man Alive! That is sooo sweet!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Stonesy said:


> Man Alive! That is sooo sweet!


Yes, she is, dude! Come over sometime after she gets her parts and take her for a spin?

I've been told by many people who have seen and played her that she is a monster!

They are unsolicited comments as well!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a beauty for sure.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

sexy pull buds. I never really had much play with soapbar PUs but those Sheptones will complement the look of your guitar for sure. but..... it might be just me, but your neck pickup looks a lil smaller then your bridge. Not a huge problem but the neck may not support a different one.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

The Grin said:


> ...it might be just me, but your neck pickup looks a lil smaller then your bridge. Not a huge problem but the neck may not support a different one.


The neck route is for a humbucker. Sheptone carries a humbucker sized P-90!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

What a fine piece of kit. Love that natural mahogany look. Digging the binding on the neck too. That thing just oozes sexiness.

Congratulations, big time.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice guitar, really like the natural look too.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i love double cuts and the shape of the pickguard is great, too!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Vast, GFS make hum sized P90's as well. I just put a set of Mean 90's in my LP Traditional to replace the 57s and they are killer, at an amazing price..


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Rideski said:


> Hey Vast, GFS make hum sized P90's as well. I just put a set of Mean 90's in my LP Traditional to replace the 57s and they are killer, at an amazing price..


Yep! I just pulled the trigger. I'm giving the GFS pups a try before I confirm my order for Sheptones.
The GFS pickups are actually on their way! Just got out of customs this morning and will arrive probably
on Monday.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Sweet man. I really want to know what GFS is like. Personally i was eyeing out the lipstick tubes for my malibu, when im done it all.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a real guitar. Are you listening, *ahem*Gibson*ahem*?

All suited up. Thanks to JS Moore as well as I got my electronics from him.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful guitar!

Would look even more beautiful with..... a bigsby!!!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I think its fine the way it is. *Simplicity is nature's first step, and the last of art.* _-Philip James Bailey_


----------

